#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Σεμινάριο για τον Ν.4014/11 των αυθαιρέτων, Θεσσαλονίκη, 10.11.2011

## Xάρης

*Πότε:* Πέμπτη, 10 Νοεμβρίου 2011 10 π.μ.
*Πού:* Αμφιθέατρο ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ - Μ. Αλεξάνδρου 49, Θεσσαλονίκη
*Κόστος:* 0¤

Αποκλειστικά για Πολιτικούς Μηχανικούς

*Πληροφορίες-Επικοινωνία:*
Αντιβαλίδης Παναγιώτης
τηλ: 2310.420.888 6945.235.485, fax: 2310.317.527
e-mail: antivalidis@yahoo.gr
URL: www.elem.tee.gr

----------


## Xάρης

Το σεμινάριο θα πραγματοποιηθεί τελικά την *Πέμπτη,* *10* Νοεμβρίου 2011.

----------

maximos75

----------

